# Finally: Symantec has WebBlogs for users



## SpySentinel

*Norton Protection Blog:*
http://www.symantec.com/home_homeoffice/blog/index.jsp

*Security Response Weblog:*
http://www.symantec.com/enterprise/security_response/weblog/


----------

